# Whats your favorite way to wade using Live Bait?



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Techniques, gear, layout of the water etc.... I love to bait fish with my wife as its easier for her, but she loves the freelining croakers, although im the bait bucket carrier


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

if im using croaker I use a 18-24in piece of clear 30lb Berkley big game. A 4/0 to 5/0 live croaker hook. Thread on a piece of clear plastic tubing big enough to put a worm rattle in, to your leader. Then tie on a 50-75lb swivel. Make long casts and give it a jerk every 2-3min depending on the depth, current, and how lively the croaker is. You want him to be swimming and croaking as much as you can. You want a low profile reel and a sensitive rod. I use a Lews tournament mg and a 7ft medium light rod.

As for shrimp I use a midcoast inticer or I free line them and add tiny split shots as needed. You want a little bit stiffer rod but the same reel you use for croaker will work.


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

*Floatmaster*

Under General Fishing Discussion, Date 7-14-13 at 4:27PM, post by Giggy McFlatty, for Floatmasters.

Looks like you have everything you need for wade fishing in one package.

I got one, work great.

NE14fishing


----------

